

Google-Backed Asteroid Mining Venture Attracts Billionaires - joshuahedlund
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-08-06/google-backed-asteroid-mining-venture-adds-billionaire-investors.html

======
s_henry_paulson
I don't know what other demographic asteroid mining could possibly target.

